
Ask HN: How to Implement DevOps for Alexa Skills? - stevofolife
It seems like there is a lack of information on how to build a production-ready CI&#x2F;CD pipeline for Alexa Skills using Jenkins and AWS Lambda. How would one approach setting up a dev, stage and prod environment for testing your skills on Alexa Developer Console?
======
mosalarynolife
Sounds like a good idea for a blog post!

